# Help help help



## Ilovebikes1989 (Feb 2, 2022)

So I got schwinn breeze not  too long ago. I started restoring it just now after wiping it down just a lil bit. The paint started to come off.i want to the same original design. Any tips or recommendations.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 2, 2022)

Need more info to be able to help.  Is it the original paint? What are you wiping it down with? Pictures would be nice so we can determine what you are up against?


----------



## Ilovebikes1989 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## buickmike (Feb 2, 2022)

your work area looks like mine.


----------



## Ilovebikes1989 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Ilovebikes1989 (Feb 2, 2022)

Should i just sand it down and repaint the whole bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 2, 2022)

Ilovebikes1989 said:


> Should i just sand it down and repaint the whole bike



I don't know if I would do that. A Breeze is not a high end bike and painting it will cost more then its worth. If you plan on rattle can paint then I could kinda understand. I would just clean and wax what is there. The campus green color is difficult to match out of a rattle can. If you desire a better condition bike I would suggest looking for just that. Once you mess with the original paint it is never the same even when painted professionally. It is your bike and yours to do what you want there for no wrong  choices.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 2, 2022)

You might be surprised how well the paint can come back with just a good cleaning and wax. After cleaning try something like Maquires Cleaning wax and then coat of carnauba was to protect it. Be careful on the pin striping and decals. There are good tips here if you do a search.

For the chrome try bronze wool with vinegar on rust and then standard chrome polish with a cloth.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 2, 2022)

Now that I've seen the pictures, I realize the paint coming off you were referring to is the white graphic lettering and not the main frame paint. Unfortunately, the original graphic paint was a very light coat of screened paint/ink and almost any chemical cleaner will take it off. At this point I would just continue to remove the rest of the white graphics, and then clean the rest of the Campus Green frame with a mild soap and water like Dawn. Then, get some water slide decals which are pretty easily available to replace them.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah, unfortunately it's a mid- 60-70's's girl bike and a lightweight (but it's actually not light),  at that too. There's hardly any value for these 3-speeds and standard single coasters, including boy's models so, you'd be lucky to resale it once it's all cleaned up and parts like brake pads and decals are installed. . The white on frame are decals and should be availed on Ebay. The white on the chain guard and the fork is silk screened and even gentle cleaning can rub it off B/C it dries out worse than any paints and decals but there's decals for them too. Even BTW, for any future regard, pin stripes on most all bikes can rub off easy..

The paint is not all that bad as it appears as if it's got some rust bleeding through the head post area. Cheapest way to try and get it out is the Dollar store toilet bowl cleaner, soak it in a little at a time and flush, neutralize with tap water. Don't get it on chrome or anything else especially, in this area, the head badge, take it off. If it works you could get some quad zero, 0000 steel wool and or buff the heck out of it and frame then wax and buff it in too.

Now, that's just the starter B/C you haven't begun the rest of parts.  I.E. unless you have a sentimental value, family or whatever, you got a lot more work to do, taking it all apart, cleaning, oil and grease, chrome polishing and tires Etc. and tune-up. Even after all that, you'd be lucky to get $100-150 which is typical value for a Schwinn Breeze with better paint, decals and screen print and that includes this type of  boy's _lightweights_ too. Don't believe Ebay's asking prices and shipping B/C what somebody wants, does not reflect what, if at all, somebody actually pays above $150 or so. , Plus shipping?  It better be mint, mint, Mint!

Otherwise, clean, polish, lube and tune up as best U can as is. These are dam tough bikes pretty or ugly, just, ride and enjoy.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2022)

Here's what I'd do.
In this condition, I'd use a light soapy water washing and thoroughly dry. WD-40 and 0000 steel wool used gently on areas with rust, being careful around decals as previously mentioned. On the chrome, a brass brush and WD-40 and 0000 steel wool  followed by a metal polish.
For the paint, lightly use a Rubbing compound...then a Polishing compound...then a Polish...and lastly a Carnauba wax.

This is how I do all of my bikes, depending on the condition I receive them. 🙂 I usually go through 1-2 rolls of paper towels for all of this, but a cloth for the final waxing.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Feb 3, 2022)

If you do like the Campus Green original color,  then do as HARPO suggested.

If however, that you would prefer some other color,  then  go for it and let your imagination and creativity run wild.
There are plenty of colors in  for example, the Rustoleum 2X  spray cans that you see in for example Walmart's spray paint aisle, assuming that there aren't product shortages of certain colors from the manufacturer.

Why not paint it yourself if you'd like a different color?    As others have mentioned,  there is currently no collector demand for such a bicycle,  because Schwinn made millions of these and they are common as dirt.    This does not mean though that these are not great bicycles,  because they are in fact great bicycles from  a  durability, and reliability  standpoint.

Do what makes you happy.       You might enjoy a project where you paint the bike yourself using  12oz rattlecans of  RUSTOLEUM 2X  or  painting it with a brush using Rustoleum in quart can.      You get to make the rules!
Do not look at it from the perspective of  somebody  reselling bikes,  unless your aim is to be a picker and a flipper.
Certainly,  don't go crazy and spend $300+ rehabbing such a basic ordinary bicycle for you to enjoy, because you can if you continue to keep your eyes open, easily find more of these,  as  Schwinn made millions of them.    Build it and ride it and have fun with it.   If you're not riding it,  then you aren't having enough fun with it!

Don't worry about keeping it factory exact like a museum piece because the market value of these particular models does not warrant that.   

Don't  worry  about  changing or modifying  some bicycle today that currently does not have a market value of at least $500 dollars.     Have fun

There are reproduction decals that aren't too expensive,  so  you could paint it some other color and apply decals and if done without too many runs, drips, and errors,  will look at least as good as a two year old, well kept, 1973 model might have looked parked in the owners garage after a daily ride on a sunny day in May 1975.

As HARPO mentioned,  it will clean up if you follow his Rx.    The paint might come back some to look like maybe an well kept 15 year old bike, perhaps better than that with a little luck,  but  the Schwinn chrome will likely shine again like it did when showroom new with several hours of your elbow grease.

You can also do a whole lot more than most think with these old Breeze frames.    You can easily make them a five speed or keep them as a three speed.    What is Arnold saying?      Just find  a  donor bike or parts bike  that is a COLLEGIATE/SUBURBAN/VARSITY or other make's  10 speed or 5 speed,  or even  a  7 speed modern chinese pacific cycle-schwinn or whatever or 21 speed GMC Denali  or cheap green colored Kent 700C $120 walmart roadbike of the past decade  for  the (7 speed freewheel rear 700C , 622mm wheels...yeah the rear wheel and the front wheel too)
Your  electroforged ancient SCHWINN frame doesn't know or care that you put different wheels on it.
The ancient NON SCHWINN 26 x 1 3/8  bikes in 5 speed or 3 speed varieties CAN DONATE WHEEL SETS even though the non-Schwinn makes have the 590mm wheels  and the Schwinns have 597mm wheels.     THE  L.S. 2.8  brakes on the Collegiates, Breezes etc.  don't care  as   they will have adequately large enough brake pad mounting slot to accomodate the common non-Schwinn 590mm wheels.        Plus,  there are many different manufacturers tires made for the non-Schwinn (common-everybody elses) 590mm wheels,  where there is only the single k-23 Kenda manufactured in 597mmSchwinn size today.       Well what about the 27 (630mm) wheels from an old ten speed or Suburban............You Would Need the L.S. 2.4 calipers from a 27"(630mm) wheeled VARSITY or SUBURBAN.      Now those same calipers from the 27"(630mm) wheeled VARSITY/SUBURBAN  will also accomodate a 700C (622mm) wheelset.
You are not limited to just using the ancient sidepull brakes seen on the old Schwinns.  
Those are just the simplest to explain here in this context of possible possibilities.
If you're gonna change out a wheelset,  those recent Walmart bicycles'  700C    7 speed freewheel equipped aluminum wheel wheelsets  from such things as the GMC denali, Kent 700C road, pacificCycle schwinn admiral, pacCycle schwinn gateway, pacCycle schwinn wayfarer  and other bikes with various names,    are   good wheelsets,  much better than one might guess.
They will provide better stopping power and significantly better braking in any wet conditions because of the aluminum rim.
Sure the freewheel might not be durable to last fifty years but if properly lubricated, you shouldn't have to worry about the next decade.
Just consider that you do have potential possibilities.   Don't discount using such things as donor wheels that are in good condition from a Walmart bike or something else to attain your project's goal.   Many times you'll come across such a bike for free or almost no cost which might be too big of a frame size or a style (having drop style racing bars and seat) that will serve perfectly as the donor for the wheelset  to  build  your  Collegiate/Suburban like 7 speed with 700C wheels.

Most of all,  have fun    and  get out and ride your bike often.


----------

